# South Dakota hunters!!!!!!!!!!



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

all you snow hunters out there Operation: KILL ****** is here just wondering where the migration is and when you all heading out there


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

any one out there. whats the scoop on all this? when are you guys headed out to the dakotas


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

got a question for you guys. What kinda dogs you depend on for all your retrieving. Labs Or retrievers


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

labs all the way


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

nice now do you own labs yourself or are you just a fan of labs and love how they work


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

have two right now one that just ended her career that is 10.5 and one that is 2.5 and yes love they way they work


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

see i have 4 golden retrievers, and only 2 hunt now but those 2 that hunt when they hunt with labs it makes me soo happy of how they work together, this year when we were pheasant hunting and my buddy has a lab man i love how the labs work but i just think the goldens work good at pheasant hunting but labs i think would take the water part of the job


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

but thats me i have on;y seen a number of labs in my life, i could be wrong but thats my opinion but to tell you the truth i think i could go either way on this one. i mean labs and goldens almost match up pretty darn close


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Do you have trouble with your goldens being soft?


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Do you have trouble with your goldens being soft?


what do you mean by saying soft


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had one that was suppost to be an awsome dog, and from awsome lines. But the damn thing would hunt for half the day then fallow you around. It would sit there and lick its paws. It was just SOFT. I haven't hunted behind any other Goldens so I was just wondering if it was normal or what?


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i mena my dogs are good dogs they both hunt very well but the younger female is "OUTSTANDING" she takes over as soon as snow hits the ground. dogs with larger paaws stop to bite the ice off their feet while my young female dog has small paws and she doesn't stop


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good to hear!! Yeah I thought that dog was about the biggest waste of money for a hunting dog. Good family dog, but crap in the field.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

my young femal is gonna be having some pups this late spring and summer. but yea we llive on a farm and all the dogs have very rough feet from running on gravel, cut hay fields, and etc.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It wasn't that she didn't have tough feet, she was in the field 5 days a week, but she didn't have the drive. All of my dogs now would hunt on stubs for legs before they would stop.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i think is you have that dog out in the field and sitting there watching other dogs running the show i think it would catch the drift. then send him out and no other dogs soo that the other dogs can't take the bird from him, or when your hunting alone the dog will always think the other dog is gonna go and take the vbird from your dog


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

born2kill said:


> got a question for you guys. What kinda dogs you depend on for all your retrieving. Labs Or retrievers


This is my favorite snow goose dog. Kinda lazy and gun shy. Usually stays in the truck until the damage is done. Then I bring him out and he inspects the victims and gives me his approval. Then I pick them up and we go home. :lol:










What's a Golden Retriever? I thought those were mostly show dogs. :lol:

Good luck, 
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid:

Thats why you will never see another one of them in my truck!!


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

well the last thing you want is another dog to take the bird from your dogs. once when the dog gets thata feeling he will never really be a good retriever


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

golden retriever are both show and hunting dogs, my 2 year old retriever is the best water dog of my retrivers . he had trouble on his first retrieve, he was trying to retrieve and goose that had a wing shot, but after he got that first goose he has been on a roll ever since that morning :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have hunted with a few different "soft" labs myself, but I have also hunted with a few of them that were absolute machines. The same goes for goldens too. But anybody who thinks that goldens are show dogs can come and blush in my spread anyday.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

A Chessie is the only way to go.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would have to disagree and say the Large Munsterlander is the best hunting dog out there! 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IDK, I can run an 11 flat 100 meter dash! I think I have even ran faster in the field!! haha


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess,


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i personally say the pointer lab is the best. we have one and she works great when hunting waterfowl and even better when hunting upland game. I've never seen a better working bird dog.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What forum is this? Oh yeah, I'll take a lab anyday. If I ever spend enough time hunting ditch parrots maybe I'll get a pointer, but I doubt it. Good for keeping the labs in shape.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

jgat said:


> I have hunted with a few different "soft" labs myself, but I have also hunted with a few of them that were absolute machines. The same goes for goldens too. But anybody who thinks that goldens are show dogs can come and blush in my spread anyday.


Yeah, I was just kiddin' about them being show dogs. Though there are a good number of them bred for that. I know with the right touch they can be excellent bird dodgs.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't think that breed or pedigree matters as much as the training. I personally prefer labs because I have had great experiences with them and I work with them a lot to get them ready for the season. I've seen expensive retrievers and labs that are basically worthless because the owner just expects them to be great hunters since they spent so much money on them and neglect to spend any time training.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

Exactly, all dogs is good dogs if you put your time into them. We can sit and argue breeds all day but I have seen several different kinds of dogs perform excellent out in the field because their owners spend time with them training and give them attention more than just when it's time to hunt. I have both goldens and labs and wouldn't put any of them down. We run tests and trials during the offseason and hunt hard from early dove til the end of spring snows and I can tell you each hunt provides some kind of a different experience for the dog which in the long run just makes them better. My personel favorite about my goldens is their nose and ability to wind lost birds. My personel favorite about my lab is watching her about have an anxiety attack every time I pick up the gun or reach for the call. They are all neat and lifetime companions!


----------



## deadeye4 (Mar 3, 2008)

i own a yellow lab. and she is about 2 years old now.. i and i love how she works.. she is good retrieving birds out of water. and is picking up on the pheasant part everyday we go


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

double cluck is right though i mean it all depends on the owner of the dog and the dogs will to get the job done but there are bad goldens and bad labs, but on the other hand you got all the good of both dogs, i mea if you hunt every bird with that single dog it would be more outstanding than a dog who just hunts pheasants or ducks, that doesn't matter the breed


----------

